# Graphic Card



## saifkamaal (Apr 22, 2009)

HI Folks,

Can anyone plz tell me if sapphire radeon 2600 Pro will be able to run GTA 4 ... and which is better GeForce 9400 or Sapphire Radeon 2600.
I basically need a graphic card which supports Directx 10 around 4- 5 K.
Plz help


----------



## pavasedge (Apr 22, 2009)

If u can spend 4-5 K,then go for Palit HD 4670,it is best in that price and way better than 9400GT and HD 2600pro.


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 22, 2009)

^^+1 , go for this one.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 22, 2009)

Palit HD 4670 512 DDR3 is for as low as 4.3k.
If u can stretch it to 5.2k, then Palit 9600GT is there, but ull need a PSU upgrade for the 9600GT.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 22, 2009)

go for Palit HD 4670 for the above price limit .....


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 22, 2009)

If u have a PSU say 450W above with a 6 pin connector, then get a 9600GT for 5.4k

Else HD4670 for 4.8k


----------



## desiibond (Apr 23, 2009)

2600 pro won't be able to play GTA4


----------



## saifkamaal (Apr 23, 2009)

thnks for the reply folks..

was just about to close in on 9600 GT ..but came across this 

*www.ultimatehardware.net/nvidia/asus_geforce_9600_gt.htm

here it looks like 9600 takes a beating from 4670. also wll any of these play GTA 4.

thnks once again for your reply.


----------



## saifkamaal (Apr 23, 2009)

btw ...." Lord of DATA"  ... i m a little dumb in this context so if can help me how do i check whether i have a PSU 450 W or above with a 6 pin connector ?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 23, 2009)

such PSUs wil cost u min of 2k.
nyways, open ur chassis and look for the PSU specification bout the wattage and the voltage on 12v rail.
i think 9600GT need min of 24A on +12v rail.
and also check for a 6 pin power connector from the PSU. U can also use twin molex to 6 pin which usually comes with such cards.


----------



## saifkamaal (Apr 23, 2009)

ok checked it.. i have a PSU with 4 pin connector.. so i guess got to be satisfied with Palit HD 4670. btw i hv an asus P5RD2-VM motherboard. One last thing does Palit HD 4670 and GTA 4 work in tandem.

once again thnks for the response


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 23, 2009)

> ok checked it.. i have a PSU with 4 pin connector.. so i guess got to be satisfied with Palit HD 4670. btw i hv an asus P5RD2-VM motherboard. One last thing does Palit HD 4670 and GTA 4 work in tandem.
> 
> once again thnks for the response



Okay look, just get a 

Palit HD4670 512MB GDDR3 SUPER @ 4.8-5k

*End of Discussion*


----------



## coolboy28 (Jun 12, 2009)

ASUS EAH4870X2 Tri Fan card is wat i think that best graphic card i had ever seen till date.....it has dual gpu core with 1 gb memory each and it has 1600 stream proccessors....it's just insane.....this card come with three fansmounted on it with a big heat sink......this really keeps the card cool.......this card is totally insane


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 12, 2009)

> 2600 pro won't be able to play GTA4


my friend played GTA IV with a HD3450(mobile that too)


----------



## dextervardhan (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello Guys... I need a good graphics card in the price range of 3.5-4k... Even if I get one for this price, will I be able to even think of playing games like Crysis, Far Cry 2, UT3 etc?.... Or is it just a Far Cry for me with this slim budget?...  Please reply...


----------



## dextervardhan (Jul 5, 2009)

PALIT NVIDIA GEFORCE 9500GT 1GB.... Can anyone post the review and price specs of this graphics card?


----------



## jeetu (Jul 5, 2009)

A 9500 Gt can handle Cyrsis, Far Cry 2 at lower resultion (1024 x 768) with low-mid settings. 1gb is wasted on 9500 gt go for cheaper 256 /512 mb. GTA 4 needs Quad core CPU for decent performance.


----------



## dextervardhan (Jul 5, 2009)

So you're telling me to go for the 9500 GT 512 Mb? But will I be extending my budget? I'm not so well informed about the Graphic cards so I'm desperate for help...  Anyway thanks for the reply...


----------



## dextervardhan (Jul 5, 2009)

I hav a Pentium D 3.4 Ghz processor, so I think GTA 4 will work with min res. on that Graphics card..What do you say?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 5, 2009)

@dextervardhan
GTA4 shud work at medium setings.
get a 9500GT DDR3 version, either 256 or 512[acc to budget]. Always remember, 256 DDR3 is better than 512 DDR2. It comes for 3~3.5k
If u have 4.2 grands, then 4670 512 ddr3 will be much better.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 5, 2009)

But I STRNGLY recommend HD4670, u'll repent not buying it later.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 5, 2009)

true. if you are ready to shell out 3.5k, why not add another 700 bucks and get HD4650, which is lot lot better than 9500GT


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 5, 2009)

@bondbabai, 

Can HD4850 run COD5 @ all max settings in 1400X900 resolution?

A friend of mine asked for GFX suggestion. I'm asking you.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 5, 2009)

@Loucifier, easily!!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 6, 2009)

^ thanks , bondbabai.


----------



## jeetu (Jul 6, 2009)

HD4650 performance is between 9500 gt and 9600 gt. HD4850 is a beast in comparison. Its lot faster than 9600 GT but expensive n power hungry as well.


----------



## amangupta53 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi, I am based in Delhi.
I have a Budget of Rs. 15k-18k for  upgrading my Computer which is sadly a p4 2.4GHz with On board 845G. 

I want a System which is able to Run GTA IV decently in low-med Specs.
Please help me choose a CPU, PSU, GFx Card and MOBO.....I already have Creative Auidgy 7.1 Audio card and Creative SBS 4000 5.1 Speakers for Gaming purposes.

Thanking All,
Aman Gupta


----------



## dextervardhan (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello... Can I play Crysis with medium res. with a XFX GeForce 9500 GT? I have a Pentium D 3.4 GHz processor....


----------



## desiibond (Jul 19, 2009)

@dextervardhan. I don't think so and what exactly is the resolution. you will be able to play at low settings.


----------



## amangupta53 (Jul 21, 2009)

Please some one help me 2, my post is up there....


----------

